# Northbrook, IL - boss skid steer plow, western 6'6" unimount, spreaders blowers....



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

emptying out a bunch of stuff we are no longer using - save me the dumpster space bring your cash I want it gone

Toro power clear 180 used 4 times- $200.00
toro power clear 210 R brand new paddle and edge - $140.00
toro 3650 - $140.00
snow ex drop spreader - $500.00 - never used
2 stainless steel earthway spreaders - $40.00 each
1 stainless chapin spreader - $40.00
4 year old boss 8' plow for skid steer - $2,000.00 dirty but in great condition.
1 western unimount 6' 6" sport plow for jeep or small truck, plowside only $700.00
follow link below for pictures
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/325798114923679


----------



## patient 1 (Jan 14, 2019)

NorthernSvc's said:


> emptying out a bunch of stuff we are no longer using - save me the dumpster space bring your cash I want it gone
> 
> Toro power clear 180 used 4 times- $200.00
> toro power clear 210 R brand new paddle and edge - $140.00
> ...


do you still have the plow


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

yes
email me - [email protected]


----------

